# Trinny - Staffy X



## ajshep1984 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That pup looks so sleek and just like a round about nice dog! Love the pics!:smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------

